# Gute Dramen



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Heidiho ^^

Bin in der letzten Zeit irgendwie ziemlich auf dem Drama-Trip, sprich ich schau ziemlich viele (gut gemachte und authentische) Dramen. Grad eben mit "Der Junge im gestreiften Pyjama" fertig geworden, definitiv ein empfehlenswerter Film.

Jetzt die Frage, kennt wer gute, neuere Dramen? Kann gerne was mit geschichtlichem oder politischem Hintergrund sein, Hauptsache gut gemacht und noch relativ neu (also weiß nich, ab 95 oder so XD).

Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand Empfehlungen abgeben könnte!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Mai 2010)

Egal was ist, EGAL WAS IST
Schau niemals Kabale und Liebe etc.
Du wirst sterben. :X


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

wie wäre es mit L.A. Crash? guter film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass mich kurz überlegen und ich überschwemme dich mit dramen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT :

Der Pianist
Die Verurteilten
Rocky Balboa
Rain Man
American Beauty
Philadelphia
The Green Mile
Schindlers Liste
Forrest Gump
8 Mile
Dangerous Minds
Edward mit den Scherenhänden
Good Will Hunting
Sieben Jahre in Tibet

keine angst da kommt noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Danke erstmal... Kenn zwar die meisten, aber Der Pianist hab ich z.B. noch nich gesehn... Muss ich mal machen ^^


----------



## Ennia (27. Mai 2010)

Kirschblüten Hanami!


----------



## Tic0 (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich könnte dir "Tage oder Stunden" empfehlen.
Und ggf noch The Vicious Kind... sind aber beides jetzt keine "Geschichts-Dramen",
kannst dir ja einfach mal die Trailer ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------

